# Unique Custom shift knobs



## 65scrape (May 13, 2008)

I just found this sweet custom glass shift knob web site, irieshiftknobs.com. I was thinking about picking one up for my 65 impala. I was wondering if anyone else knows of any other company who makes glass shift knobs???


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sounds like someone promoting their buisness :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

do you have nything for a 1964 ss?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 looks good


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

nice post me likeee :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 09:45 AM~10660262
> *sounds like someone promoting their buisness :0
> *


did you figure that one out all by yourself? :uh:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

anyone know how much these cost..checked out the website didn't see any prices..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THEY WERE ON HERE A BIT AGO, BUT I THINK THEY KICKED HIM OFF FOR SELLING SHIT


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

k thanks..


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 20 2009, 11:42 PM~12765855
> *THEY WERE ON HERE A BIT AGO, BUT I THINK THEY KICKED HIM OFF FOR SELLING SHIT
> *


arent we aloud to sell shit?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@May 24 2008, 09:41 AM~10726713
> *did you figure that one out all by yourself? :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 21 2009, 06:13 PM~12773928
> *arent we aloud to sell shit?
> *


I thought so, but they were here, then they were gone, like someone else that was slanging Car dolleys and jigs


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

If the assclown has to try and trick someone to look at his shit....its not someone you wanna send money to.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 22 2009, 11:40 PM~12788155
> *If the assclown has to try and trick someone to look at his shit....its not someone you wanna send money to.
> *


I WILL SEND SOME MONEY TO YOU WHEN YOU ARE READY!!!! :0 

THESE ARE NOT THE KNOBS THAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT. THE ONES I WAS TALKING ABOUT WERE COMPLETE KNOBS.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 22 2009, 09:45 PM~12788232
> *I WILL SEND SOME MONEY TO YOU WHEN YOU ARE READY!!!! :0
> 
> THESE ARE NOT THE KNOBS THAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT.  THE ONES I WAS TALKING ABOUT WERE COMPLETE KNOBS.
> *


 ? :dunno:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65scrape_@May 13 2008, 01:25 PM~10645795
> *I just found this sweet custom glass shift knob web site, irieshiftknobs.com.  I was thinking about picking one up for my 65 impala.  I was wondering if anyone else knows of any other company who makes glass shift knobs???
> *


http://www.flameball.com/


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

good afternoon homies


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

did this place go outta business? cause the website doesn't work ???


----------

